# Need suggestions for a non-toxic co-sleeper



## DrBrockBaca (Jan 17, 2011)

I am pregnant with our first baby and planning to use a co-sleeper for at least the first few months, but I can't find a good option that is safe and non-toxic. I do not want the baby to actually be in the bed with us, for several reasons. I am a very light sleeper, and I know that I have difficulty sleeping with a baby in anything other than a recliner, and even that is hard for me. And there is not enough room in our queen-sized bed for another person. I also want it to be easy to transition the baby to a crib when he/she is old enough to sleep through the night. So I want some type of co-sleeper to keep the baby right next to me so I don't have to get out of bed to breastfeed at night, but I don't want to keep the baby in our bed.

I originally wanted the Arm's Reach mini, but it is made out of polyester and even the organic mattress is made in China. Not to mention that it is hideous. So that is not an option.

We have also considered the Baby Bunk: http://www.babybunk.com/. Has anyone used this? It doesn't look very sturdy because it only has two legs, but it is made out of solid maple and finished with Safecoat, and you can get an organic mattress and sheets for it.

Another thing I have been looking at is the Cariboo bassinet: http://www.cariboostore.com/product/cariboo-classic-bassinet/mahogany. This seems like a good option and could also be used for daytime naps, unlike the Baby Bunk, which doesn't have a side rail that raises. But, even if we put it right next to the bed, it might be more difficult to get the baby out of it at night than an actual co-sleeper. And the baby would be more separated from us.

Both the Baby Bunk and the Cariboo bassinet are pretty expensive ($400-$500), although it might be a worthwhile investment since we plan to have several babies. My husband said he could build something just like the Baby Bunk, but I would rather not have to do that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## elluin (Nov 5, 2010)

We took the side off a hand-me-down crib (we put a new organic mattress in it) and pushed it up against our bed. The height of the crib mattress is adjustable, so we were able to line the crib mattress up with our bed height. Dd slept there until she was a little older (about five months) and I was confident she would be ok on our pillow-top mattress. I also liked that there was nothing between us like some of the co-sleepers.


----------



## DrBrockBaca (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a good idea, if our bedroom is big enough. We might could do that with the crib we have already bought, which would be nice since we have already spent so much money on the crib and organic mattress and sheets and bedding...

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## elluin (Nov 5, 2010)

No problem, I hope that works out for you! We also didn't want to spend a lot more on a co-sleeper that can't even be used for long.


----------

